# Getting giggly



## Comfortablynumb (Mar 20, 2016)

Are there any strains that can make a person really giggly or do all strains have that potential? I was reading about the strain Ciskei at https://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/tropical-ciskei
and one of the effects it lists is giggly.
Or does it all have to do with your mind set before smoking? 
I was at mjseedscanada.com and asked the support lady if there was one strain that brought on the giggles and she said all of them were good for that.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2016)

My neighbor and I find papaya to be that way.  I am going to grow the old 60-70s strains and see if i can find the giggle i used to love.   Great thread..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2016)

I always loved the weed that would make you grin from ear to ear.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/explore/tags-giggly


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 21, 2016)

i find that edibles make me more giggly than smoking regardless of the strain. lasts a heck of a lot longer too.


----------



## bud88 (Mar 21, 2016)

I had grown some Blueberry OG all while back that put my friends and I on our butts in laughter to the point where it hurt,  however a few days later a friend and I smoked the same stuff and it locked us to the couch. So possibly your mindset and company has a lot to do with the giggles....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2016)

I think your right bud, it is about mind set, but I gotta say, i cracked up while smoking LA confidential and that is indica. I was alone and laughed hard, should we call the authorities?


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Mar 22, 2016)

Last weekend I was smoking either White Widow or Blueberry (when I harvested I forgot to label my jars and everything got mixed together) and I was reading ghost stories.I was outside having a cigarette when I read one story called "She Dead",here's the link...

https://personalghoststories.wordpress.com/category/coincidences/

Something about the story just cracked me up.And being outside I was trying to compose myself which just made it worse.So far all I've smoked have been indica hybrids  so I'll have to switch to sativa dominant ones next and see if I can flip the laughter switch with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2016)

I would say Sativas or Sativa dominate hybrids are your best bet.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 22, 2016)

bud88 said:


> So possibly your mindset and company has a lot to do with the giggles....



Yeah, I can agree with that one. I used to giggle all the time before I was married. Even on crumby brick weed and home grown.

Then, the giant red headed, fire breathing dragon stole my soul, shattered my dreams and crushed my heart and I notice I don't giggle all that much any more. 

Maybe I'll try some of that LA Confidential. 

LOL


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2016)

Hillary Clinton smoked with you?:huh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2016)

:smoke1:


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hillary Clinton smoked with you?:huh:



Never smoked with Hillary but I did meet her well over a dozen times when Bill was in office. Even sat at a table with her at a luncheon once or twice. She wasn't really into politics than but you could tell that she was gearing up for it. I have been smoking pot for almost half a century and after that long you can come to tell who is a fellow smoker and who is not. And, I'll bet you a million dollars to a penny that Hillary was a pot smoker when she was the age.

Hillary is actually a very very very intelligent person (from what little I could tell). However, I don't think she would make a good pres because she has a temper. You could see it rise every time you would say something she didn't agree with. I guess most people are like that but I don't like closed-minded people so that was a turn-off for me.

I'll bet Hillary was a giggler when she got high. LOL


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 23, 2016)

Lol, I bet she was a big ole fatty smoker  the bad thing though with most of these lawyers turned politicians (on both sides) is they think they know everything and most of them don't know ****. I find it so frustrating that there is no middle ground in this country anymore. I am a staunch moderate. I believe in freedom of religion and freedom of choice at the same time.:rant: But enough of that crap.:smoke1:


----------



## The3rdman (Aug 6, 2018)

I got some Bruce Banner and Laughing Buddha for my next grow hoping these would bring on the laughter. 

Anyone know if either of these strains will work for that purpose?


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2018)

I find it's usually hybrid strains that produce the laughter or Sativa leaning ones. The Indica leaning ones work better for sleep and pain in my opinion.


----------

